# Someone has Remote Access to my computer



## newtoday (Oct 12, 2008)

HELP!
Ok, a friend of a friend that knows more about computers than me, installed a second drive on my computer. Upon installation, he informed me that if there are any more problems he can check my computer from his house. First I was like, cool BUT then I thought I WANT THAT OFF IMMEDIATELY. He can see all my personal business. I havent asked him to uninstall it whatever he did yet but how will I really know that he did?

1) How do I terminate his remote access

2) Is there a way to check if he has looked through my computer while its been connected to the internet?


----------



## zub (Sep 26, 2008)

*Hello newtoday,*

you can do this by checking it out at your command prompt.

*1.)* Click on Start menu
*2.)* Click on Run, Then type: *CMD* and hit ENTER, a command prompt will appear.
*3.)* Now in that window type: *netstat -n* and hit ENTER, you should see all connections.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You can disable remote desktop which is probably what your friend is using by following these steps:
1. Right click My Computer and select properties
2. Select the Remote tab
3. Make sure the check box for "allow users to connect remotely to this computer" is unchecked
4. You can also uncheck "Allow remote assistance invitations to be sent from this computer" if you want to, but for remote assistance you have to give to person connecting permission to take over.

Other than that if you friend installed a program that he is using to connect you'll need the take it up with him. netstat is a useful tool but it will only list your active connections so if he is not connected then it won't be listed so keep that in mind when using it.


----------

